# feeding cherry shrimp.



## willow-puss (16 Jun 2011)

hi all,  

finally got some cherry shrimp was wondering if I could add abit of varity to diet  by giving them the odd piece of steamed veg; such as peas, cabbage, anything else that would be good for them?

many thanks.


beccy


----------



## greenjar (17 Jun 2011)

Mine like blanched cucumber and lettuce (I blanch mine for a fair while until just befor it turns mushy - the cucumber will have a translucent sort of appearance)

I havent tried peas or cabbage


----------



## willow-puss (18 Jun 2011)

thanks for that jason,

I can't use cucumber as allergic     (have to carry an epi pen), will try the lettuce.



did try a pea but totally igorned it.


cheers 

beccy


----------



## spyder (18 Jun 2011)

You could try them on a little slice of courgette.


----------



## Ben M (18 Jun 2011)

mine love peas. I wack em in the microwave for about 20 secs to defrost, then cool them with cold water (don't want to burn their little mouths!) then I shell them and chuck em in. My 30ish shrimp can eat about 2 peas in a couple of days.


----------



## hotweldfire (18 Jun 2011)

This might be helpful

http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=1644.0


----------



## willow-puss (18 Jun 2011)

hi   


spyder - courgette will be on the shopping list, my plec loves it too.  

thanks for that

many thanks 


beccy


----------



## willow-puss (18 Jun 2011)

pest control- so you don't actually cook your peas, you just defrost?

BF thinks i'm mad when i save the veg for my plec, and just stood there looking whilst i "shelled" the peas from the steamer...  

beccy


----------



## willow-puss (18 Jun 2011)

hotweldfire- link was very intresting, will try to source some beech leafs next time we go for a walk- any other leaves that you know are safe that i could use?



many thanks

beccy


----------



## hotweldfire (18 Jun 2011)

I've only used cattapa but am thinking about using some indigenous instead as cost mounts up and would rather just collect from my local park.

This might be of use but there will be a lot of far east species listed I expect (haven't read through all of it)

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/7439-List-of-Shrimp-safe-leaves


----------



## willow-puss (22 Jun 2011)

hi   

THANK YOU- hotweldfire- for the link for"safe leaves" really good- lawns full of danelions so before we mow(if it ever stops raining     ) i'll get the kids to pic some.

kids school has got loads of nettles too at their school and they don't use sprays as in their "nature" area- bonus  

once again many thanks

beccy


----------



## PeteA (22 Jun 2011)

One thing I've read is that all leaves release tannin's when you add them to water, so a lot of people seem to boil them to release the tannin's before adding them to the tank 

pete.


----------



## Ben M (26 Jun 2011)

willow-puss said:
			
		

> pest control- so you don't actually cook your peas, you just defrost?
> 
> BF thinks i'm mad when i save the veg for my plec, and just stood there looking whilst i "shelled" the peas from the steamer...
> 
> beccy



When I microwave them it defrosts them and softens them up a bit, but not a great deal. 

My family have got used to my strange fish habits lol. At first they were horrified when they saw me dicing earthworms for my fish.


----------

